# Cycling club or ride buddy in Milton Keynes



## doouk (31 Dec 2014)

It's the new year. And I am thinking of joining a club or finding someone to ride with.
All suggestions are welcome.

Happy new year all. 

PS.....I am average 13-15mph on 20 mile rides.


----------



## toeknee (1 Jan 2015)

Have a look at goskyride.com and see if you have any social rides in your area, I'm off on a 23 mile ride later, average speed is 12-14 mph. They are great, and friendly people. Give it a try......


----------



## Aaron Mc Connell (28 May 2015)

You could head down to stony Stratford on a Saturday morning. They ride out around 9:30/10:00am. They have 2 or three groups every Saturday.


----------

